# "The Nicest Plow Truck In NY" ......



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

......had to copy AlaskaBoss on the title, since I bought pretty much the same truck as him and have done pretty much the same modifications (his thread is here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93287&highlight=nicest+plow+truck+in+alaska )
Anyway, my "work pictures" thread was getting cluttered up with pics of this truck, which is more of a project in and of itself, so I thought I'd just put them all here.

Over the summer, the landscaping end of my business had grown quite significantly, and my outlook on this winter's business was that I'd be adding a lot more snow work. Since I was pretty much at capacity myself last year I decided that it was time to add a second rig for plowing. I looked on and off for a couple months, and I found it on CL and it was in Rochester (about an hour and a half away) and I called the guy, got the details on it and he said someone was coming back for a second look the next day so I knew I pretty much wanted it so I PayPal-ed him a deposit til I could get out there a couple days later and the chance I took payed off. I couldnt drive it back because the exhaust manifold was leaking so bad, so before I left to go out there I Googled "auto shippers Rochester NY" and called the first place theat came up which happened to be next door (literally) to the shop where the truck was and they only wanted $65 to ship it to Buffalo so I went out there, looked at the truck, it was just as good as it sounded on the phone so I paid for it then walked next door and paid for the shipping and 3 days later it was at my house. The whole thing really worked out great, I'll never have any vehicle transaction go that smooth ever again I'm sure!

The truck is a 1999 Chevy K2500 4x4 with a 7.4 under the hood. Had just over 109k on the clock when I bought it. The body on this thing is pristine compared to most OBS Chevys around here, and thats one of the reasons I bought it. It needed tires, a drivers side exhaust manifold, battery and a few other odds and ends.

Here is is being dropped off at my house:









One of the first things I did was give it a good cleaning inside and out


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I got rid of those ugly black center caps and put the same ones that are on my 2006's winter wheels on there...looks much better IMO









I'm not sure if I mentioned it before, but the truck also did not have a tailgate when I bought it, so I found one on CL locally for cheap and rattle-canned it as close as I could get it









Then is was off to the shop to get that exhaust manifold replaced. While it was there they found some soft brake lines so they redid those as well. When I got the truck back, it got a full tune-up (plugs, wires, cap, rotor and coil), all fluids changed, new wheel bearing on the drivers side, and new shocks. Sorry, no pics of any of that.

After much searching locally, I found a used Boss Poly straight blade for it. The plow was a little rough when I got it, but I have since done all the maintenance to it and cleaned it up. It's the furthest one back in the pic here


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Gorgeous truck Man! I wanted a RCLB 3/4 ton like that real bad!

keep posting!!!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Next, it was time for a backrack and lighting. Got the Back Rack on, and installed a Whelen Mini-Edge 9M I got from a buddy. 









I didn't like how high up the lightbar sat off the roof of the cab, so I modified the bracket a little bit, and it sits perfect now









About this time, I stumbled across a nice K2500 Suburban in a junkyard. $100 later, I had a set of near-perfect bucket seats, center console, and cab marker lights!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

NY must be hurtin for plow trucks if that's the nicest one.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice upgrade on the seats and center console.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

At one point I took it through the carwash for the hell of it, and for being a 12 year old truck, it actually cleans up decent









A couple weeks ago, I noticed the truck started getting louder, so I crawled underneath only to find a baseball-sized hole in the muffler! I never had the intentions of getting a nice dual exhaust like I have on my 2006, but when I took it to the exhaust shop I found that getting duals was only a little more expensive than a stock replacement setup. 2 Flowmaster 40 Series mufflers, some pipe and a couple stainless tips later I was down the road...louder than when the muffler was bad haha but it sounds "toned" at least now!









I finally was able to get the Boss plow mount and wiring all together. Next time I buy a plow, I ma paying someone to put the wiring and mount on! Its well worth the money!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

And this is pretty much how it sits today....dirty but here it is! I think I've done everything I can to get it ready for winter, and I hope it will be a good truck for my business...it should, I mean its a Cevy!!!!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

7d9_z28;1368053 said:


> Gorgeous truck Man! I wanted a RCLB 3/4 ton like that real bad!
> 
> keep posting!!!


You dont want the fuel bill....trust me!!



nepatsfan;1368077 said:


> NY must be hurtin for plow trucks if that's the nicest one.


If you read the first line at the top you'd get why I called it that



mossman381;1368078 said:


> Nice upgrade on the seats and center console.


Yes, the seats have power lumbar, and once I ran power to that feature and got them adjusted, they are MUCH more comfortable than the bench seat


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

you are a scavenging repairing machine, I like the way you operate man. Good job looks good


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im not worried about putting gas in a vehicle. Im building a dual 4bbl tunnel rammed Big Block Chevy for my 79 camaro z28. im ok with paying for gas


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike ... Nice truck you've got there.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I was only kidding too. That is a nice clean truck. Good luck with itThumbs Up


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

came out nice mike


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

nms0219;1368214 said:


> came out nice mike


Thanks Nick, was I driving it the one day I was at your shop not long ago? I can't remember if you've actually seen it in person or not haha


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice clean truck, I put mud flaps on mine, it helps keep the junk off the rockers and door jams.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

how do you like that whelen 9m?? A local guy has two of them that are brand new and is asking $275 a piece or best offer, i know its a good deal but i would just want to know what you think of the 9m


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice trucks. Any plans for reverse lights?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sweet big duals on a 454 that probably sounds awesome


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking plow rig and nice job on the upgrades to


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

plowingkid35;1368295 said:


> how do you like that whelen 9m?? A local guy has two of them that are brand new and is asking $275 a piece or best offer, i know its a good deal but i would just want to know what you think of the 9m


Its a nice light bar. Very bright at night! I think it "cuts" through the dark better than the LED one I have on my 2006 actually. Theres a ton of parts all over for those things, you can pretty much rebuild them for next to nothing off of eBay if need be. The only thing I know off the top of my head that is expensive are the strobe bulbs, because they are curved or theres something weird about them that makes them pricey.



njsnowremoval;1368381 said:


> Nice trucks. Any plans for reverse lights?


The light bar has take down lights in it, so I just mounted it backwards and I am using those as reverse lights. They are actually VERY bright (to my surprise), and when parked next to my 2006 with the work lights on the back-rack they are about the same, so they should work fine.



randomb0b123;1368409 said:


> sweet big duals on a 454 that probably sounds awesome





f250man;1368426 said:


> Nice looking plow rig and nice job on the upgrades to


Thanks you!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

For a rattlecan job, that tailgate looks excellent


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Truck looks good. Do you ever get complaints from home owners with your exhaust?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

plowguy43;1368805 said:


> For a rattlecan job, that tailgate looks excellent


it looks better in the picture than it does in person, trust me....



exmark;1368853 said:


> Truck looks good. Do you ever get complaints from home owners with your exhaust?


Not on either truck haha. I don't really romp on the trucks when I'm plowing so they don't get that loud. I plow the house next door to mine, and my wife says she hears the "thunk" on the plow blade hitting the ground and not the exhaust. If someone complains, oh well I guess.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

nepatsfan;1368077 said:


> NY must be hurtin for plow trucks if that's the nicest one.


It is hard to find nice trucks here for sure. The only way you do is if they are brand new, or if they just arrived from way down south. I dont know how that truck is so nice and you got it from Rochester!

Props man, thats about how i work. I have the same truck as you, however mine is a diesel and a 94'. Wish mine was that clean! I replaced my interior with some parts from a 98' silverado and burb. I have a few pics somewhere.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of what ive done inside. Sorry for the dirtyness just got back from school, havent had time to clean it in a while!

First was the mirror. Came out of a 2003 Saturn Vue. Its an auto dim, temp, compass unit. Great and cheap upgrade, $5 junkyard find. (Got the blinking ICE when i took the picture, temp said 31 degrees)

Second was the seat. My pleather bench was worn badly. I originally had two leather captains chairs and a console all in maroon picked out at the junkyard. However i pretty regularly use the middle seat, so i found this 60/40 split with console there too in excellent condition. Im glad i went that way now. $50 at the junkyard.

Third was the overhead console out of a 97' Burb. Then got a homelink unit from a Denali and installed it All that was about $40.

Simple mods just make the inside much more user friendly like the newer rigs!
I wired everything up to work just like stock, even power lumbar!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Got ya all beat 2011 Chevy 3500 alum dump body buyers v box salter, fisher extreme v 8.5' with fisher wings.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nms0219;1372726 said:


> Got ya all beat 2011 Chevy 3500 alum dump body buyers v box salter, fisher extreme v 8.5' with fisher wings.


Why did you take a pix of my backup truck to my coffee getter truck?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

DieselSlug;1372615 said:


> Here are a couple pictures of what ive done inside. Sorry for the dirtyness just got back from school, havent had time to clean it in a while!
> 
> First was the mirror. Came out of a 2003 Saturn Vue. Its an auto dim, temp, compass unit. Great and cheap upgrade, $5 junkyard find. (Got the blinking ICE when i took the picture, temp said 31 degrees)
> 
> ...


Looks good man! The truck I had before my 2006 was a '94 Diesel as well. Great trucks!



nms0219;1372726 said:


> Got ya all beat 2011 Chevy 3500 alum dump body buyers v box salter, fisher extreme v 8.5' with fisher wings.


Added wings this year I see? Hows that Buyers salter working out for you (or lack there of) hahaha


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey mike nice to see a local guy on this site, think we live pretty close..nice set up.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

as for the salter i will let ya know. Never used it yet. Did not want another dogg but price pushed me into it. It was half the cost of anything else out their. Good eye mike on the wings. Got a real good deal when I bought the xlp and flat bed up fit a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

grandview;1372820 said:


> Why did you take a pix of my backup truck to my coffee getter truck?


At least you know it will make it their and back.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I was going to pick up my roller across the street from you and I would suggest you make your driveway wider. Haha, you're tearing the place up. 

Are your stakes red and yellow with orange ones along the sidewalks?


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

theguynextdoor;1373205 said:


> I was going to pick up my roller across the street from you and I would suggest you make your driveway wider. Haha, you're tearing the place up.
> 
> Are your stakes red and yellow with orange ones along the sidewalks?


Stalker.....


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Prob drives a van


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nms0219;1372726 said:


> Got ya all beat 2011 Chevy 3500 alum dump body buyers v box salter, fisher extreme v 8.5' with fisher wings.


Yes you got him beat 
Your truck is nice truck with a nice Vplow


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks if you think thats nice wait till I get the pictures of the new one up. 2011 Chevy left over 3500 single wheel alum flat bed xlp with another buyers pos salter. Mike got me back to blue. Changing the whole fleet over


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Sooo what do you have in the truck with all the repairs? Looks great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dang i need to find some surburban seats for my chevy.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

rebert;1373333 said:


> Sooo what do you have in the truck with all the repairs? Looks great!


including truck, all the repairs and the plow, a little under 6 grand.



theguynextdoor;1373205 said:


> I was going to pick up my roller across the street from you and I would suggest you make your driveway wider. Haha, you're tearing the place up.
> 
> Are your stakes red and yellow with orange ones along the sidewalks?


thats me. gotta work on that lawn next year, prob dig it out a bit and fill all that with some crushed stone.



skferreri;1373145 said:


> Hey mike nice to see a local guy on this site, think we live pretty close..nice set up.


Yeah I'm over on the Amherst/Buffalo border.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm kind of doing the same thing except with the interior on my 95 dump. I have the interior from a similar year tahoe, same interior you have in yours now except mine are full power seats. On your center console, did you have to mount it leaning forward in the front a little bit because of a difference in the floor height from the suburban? In the tahoe that I salvaged parts from, the floor goes downhill at the back of that center console that allows it to sit flush where the dump truck floor doesnt' do that. That's the best way i could explain it lol! Just looking for ideas on what you might have done if you faced a similar issue.

Truck looks great! I have the same rims on my 97 RCLB, painted black and absolutely love the way they look!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1373804 said:


> I'm kind of doing the same thing except with the interior on my 95 dump. I have the interior from a similar year tahoe, same interior you have in yours now except mine are full power seats. On your center console, did you have to mount it leaning forward in the front a little bit because of a difference in the floor height from the suburban? In the tahoe that I salvaged parts from, the floor goes downhill at the back of that center console that allows it to sit flush where the dump truck floor doesnt' do that. That's the best way i could explain it lol! Just looking for ideas on what you might have done if you faced a similar issue.
> 
> Truck looks great! I have the same rims on my 97 RCLB, painted black and absolutely love the way they look!


The console I got was completely flat across the bottom. Mine came out of a Suburban but it was a '94 Suburban, and someone must have replaced the front seats and console at some point cuz '94 had the older interior still (and this one still had the original back seats) and these are obviously 95+ seats. So I have no idea where they originated. Could have been out of a ext cab pickup for all I know. Theres a slide-out tray at the bottom with a cupholder thats not non-functional. I mounted it about 5" out from the back of the cab so I could keep the storage space behind the seats. The only power feature they have is lumbar, and to be honest I just cut the connector off the wire and hooked them up to my jump pack, set it where I wanted it and left it. Not worth running wires just for that IMO. I also had to drill new holes for the seats. The 2 outside bolt holes (next to the rocker) lined up fine on either side, but the 2 inside ones were non existent. Driver's side was not a problem, passenger side theres actually only 3 bolts holding it in. The one hole I had to drill is RIGHT above part the exhaust, and theres really no good way to reach up under there to get a nut and bolt in it (trust me I tried for a couple hours). So its in there with 3, its not going anywhere. I wish this truck got better gas mileage, because I'd prob drive it everywhere, I actually like this truck better than my '06 I think! This is my 4th OBS GM, so I guess I have a thing for them!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Kinda out of season, but I did some more work to the truck. I added a dump insert and also had a little color change. I got it painted to match my 2006.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Then you gave it to me


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck and plow. How do you like it?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had previously said that I like your truck. Now I am back to tell you I like it even better. Nice work !!!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

mercer_me;1473960 said:


> Nice truck and plow. How do you like it?


Honestly, I hate it. It almost started on fire a couple weeks ago due to some electrical issues, got all that fixed, ran great for 2 days and then we just had to put a transmission in it this week. Oh and it gets 6.5 mpg....but it'll pull any trailer and push snow like you wouldnt believe!



thelettuceman;1474386 said:


> I had previously said that I like your truck. Now I am back to tell you I like it even better. Nice work !!!


 Thanks! unfortunately its been a bit of a lawn ornament lately, but a nice looking lawn ornament non the less!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

MikeRi24;1477000 said:


> Honestly, I hate it. It almost started on fire a couple weeks ago due to some electrical issues, got all that fixed, ran great for 2 days and then we just had to put a transmission in it this week. Oh and it gets 6.5 mpg....but it'll pull any trailer and push snow like you wouldnt believe!


That is the way it goes with older trucks. Usually as soon as you get one thing fixed another thing breaks


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice set up. New color looks good.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

recently got it lettered. Since the other issues I mentioned above, its been running great with no problems. We use it every day, 10 hours a day and its always hauling, towing or both and it runs like a champ! Hopefully I got all the bugs worked out.....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to get a set of those mirrors for my 94' bad!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DieselSlug;1483060 said:


> I want to get a set of those mirrors for my 94' bad!


For $150 for a set off ebay, you can't go wrong! I have them on both my 95 and 97 and would never want anything else!!

Seeing the paint job, it makes me want to paint my 97 black to match my 550....someday!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1483062 said:


> For $150 for a set off ebay, you can't go wrong! I have them on both my 95 and 97 and would never want anything else!!
> 
> Seeing the paint job, it makes me want to paint my 97 black to match my 550....someday!


Yeah a week after I got these, I ordered a set for my '06 to replace the "camper mirrors" hahaha they make a huge difference!

Painting it was nice, I think I mentioned about the deal I had with the body shop who is a customer of mine. It came out good, theres some little places where you can tell it wasn't blue its whole life, but they at least did the door jambs so its not maroon everytime you open the door!


----------

